# vedere nero o grigio



## valy822

Ciao ragazzi! 
Una curiosità scaturita da un thread nel forum EI...ma voi dite _la vedo nera_ o _la vedo_ _grigia_??? (Chiaramente l'espressione si riferisce ad un atteggiamento pessimistico e negativo nei confronti di una situazione o altro)
Pur avendo compreso il significato di _la vedo grigia_, personalmente ho sempre detto _la vedo nera_!L'altra mi suona strana..

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=434658


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sento frequentemente entrambe le espressioni. Non le uso quasi mai perché non mi piacciono, ma è un altro paio di maniche.

Dirò una banalità e un'ovvietà, ma percepisco una differenza di gravità della situazione tra_ grigia_ e _nera_.


----------



## valy822

Sì, generalmente sì, ci dovrebbe essere una differenza di gravità dei due colori ma nella situazione proposta (uno studende che dice _la vedo grigia_ prima di un esame) sinceramente non la vedo. Non ho mai sentito _la vedo grigia_ in simili situazioni;il grigio mi fa pensare a "non è sempre tutto bianco o tutto nero, qualche volta è necessario anche il grigio" (mamma mia come suona male..ci sarà una formulazione migliore di questa frase) inteso come la giusta via di mezzo tra i due estremi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Per me è comune "la vedo grigia" mentre "la vedo nera" mi sembrerebbe quasi sbagliato..


----------



## Sicanius

Salve, 

io direi piuttosto "la vedo dura"... Tra grigio e nero comunque preferisco decisamente il nero: "la vedo nera"! ...non direi mai 'la vedo grigia'! 
Evviva la variazione regionale!


----------



## valy822

Davvero Paul? Per me è l'esatto contrario! 
Ciao Sicanius, benvenuto/a, grazie della tua opinione..sei forse del sud anche tu? Comunque _la vedo dura_ è un'altra espressione altrettanto usata però è un altro discorso...


----------



## Sicanius

Ciao e grazie Valy822, 
sì sono del sud anch'io (siciliano) e non nego che di fronte all'espressione _la vedo grigia_ avrei qualche problema di comprensione...


----------



## federicoft

Paulfromitaly said:


> Per me è comune "la vedo grigia" mentre "la vedo nera" mi sembrerebbe quasi sbagliato..



Perché? Son colori...
Io comunque direi solo "nera".


----------



## _forumuser_

La vedo grigia e' ovviamente un'estensione recente del detto vederla nera. 

E' come dire me la sono vista passabile anziche' me la sono vista brutta.


----------



## roberta79

Io credo che siano entrambe espressioni comuni..anche se io userei di piú "la vedo grigia"..peró sono di Varese e mi pare di capire che al nord sia piú usata questa di espressione


----------



## bubu7

Forse un dato un po' più obiettivo è quello che scaturisce da una ricerca in rete.
_La vedo grigia_: 9380 occorrenze.
_La vedo nera_: 618 occorrenze.


----------



## Calypso29

Anch'io che *sono* del nord dico "la vedo grigia", ed equivale a "la vedo dura"!


----------



## federicoft

Forse vederla grigia è nata come riferimento al tempo atmosferico, anziché come "edulcorazione" () di vederla nera.
Cielo grigio = pioggia = brutto presagio.


----------



## valy822

Sì, può essere federico..ma i dati riportati da bubu sono sbalorditivi...il nord Italia è più popolato del sud?? Perchè in effetti sembra esserci questa differenza regionale..


----------



## Sicanius

Beh... potrebbe darsi che mentre 'vederla grigia' al nord oltre ad essere la forma preferita o la unica ( rispetto a 'vederla nera''), sia anche molto frequente e comune... Mentre credo che nel sud l'espressione preferita/unica 'vederla nera' non sia altrettanto diffusa...  
O forse le persone del Nord scrivono sul web più di quelle del sud!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Qui in zona si dice
la vedo nera
la vedo dura
la vedo male
la vedo brutta
Il senso è sempre quello. Ma il grigio non mi risulta.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Tra l'altro c'è un motto sconcio (che non riporterò perché sono un _gentleman_  ) che si basa su un gioco di parole con _la vedo nera_. Una volta ho avuto il piacere di sentirlo anche in versione _la vedo grigia_, ma obiettivamente diventa ridicolo.


----------



## valy822

-Ipotesi plausibile Sicanius.
-Grazie Angela...conferme dal sud!
-MF....non conosco questo motto... ...ma il grigio mi fa ridere uguale! 
-Never got a dinner ricordati di scrivere in italiano qui 
 No, non mi risulta nè blu nè azzurro per descrivere un umore basso.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao valy! 
Io ho sempre detto (e sentito dire) *la vedo grigia* in riferimento a una situazione plausibilmente difficoltosa; ma di una persona pessimista direi senza dubbio che *vede (tutto) nero.*
(anche il mio è un contributo "nordico"... )


----------



## _forumuser_

Vale la pena notare che nero e' usato in un numero considerevole di idiomi per indicare una situazione spiacevole o sfavorevole:

una giornata nera, un periodo nero, una fame nera, una jella/sfiga nera, ecc.


----------

